# case 644 hydraulic pump



## yoder_644- (Jan 19, 2017)

Does anybody know where I buy a replacement hydraulic pump for my Case 644 loader garden tractor? Thanks


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy yoder_644-,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

For an aftermarket pump, see eBay item number: 400380166994. Cost ~ $350.
_________________________________________________________

For Case (aftermarket) pump, see below.

Hydraulic pump for pumps: hydraulic & steering for the Case-IH 523, 540, 640, 644, 724, 740, 743, 744, 745, 745S, 844, 844S, 845, 940 model tractor(s).
Catalog Number: CP2756 
Model(s): 
523, 540, 640, 644, 724, 740, 743, 744, 745, 745S, 844, 844S, 845, 940 

Hydraulic Pump
Price: $471.24


----------

